# Comment savoir si je suis connecté en Wifi ou en Ethernet?



## Master98 (17 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Comment puis-je savoir si je suis connecté en wifi ou en Ethernet? Les 2 réseaux sont en vert.

Je désire toujours prioriser l'Ethernet pour plus de vitesse. Dois-je désactiver le wifi pour être certain que je suis connecté en Ethernet?

Merci


----------



## MrTom (17 Février 2021)

Hello,

Pour moi, tu es connecté aux deux en même temps, avec une priorité sur l'ethernet.
En cliquant sur le rond avec les "..." dedans, tu peux définir une priorité pour les services réseaux.


----------



## Master98 (17 Février 2021)

Pour l'instant, je désactive le wifi à chaque fois que je suis branché via le câble Ethernet pour éviter de nuire à la rapidité du signal. Mais je fais peut-être ça pour rien.


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2021)

Master98 a dit:


> Je désire toujours prioriser l'Ethernet pour plus de vitesse. Dois-je désactiver le wifi pour être certain que je suis connecté en Ethernet?


Non, dans la liste tant que le câble Ethernet sera connecté, il aura toujours priorité et restera en tête de liste. Par curiosité, tu déconnectes le câble Ethernet et vois ce qu'il se passe dans l'affichage. Il ne restera que la connexion Wi-Fi.


Master98 a dit:


> Pour l'instant, je désactive le wifi à chaque fois que je suis branché via le câble Ethernet pour éviter de nuire à la rapidité du signal. Mais je fais peut-être ça pour rien.


Tu peux donc désactiver le Wi-Fi qui ne te sert à rien. Et non cela n'a aucun impact sur la qualité de la bande passante si les 2 sont actifs.


----------



## Master98 (17 Février 2021)

Je viens de faire le test. Si je débranche le câble Ethernet, le wifi devient le premier réseau dans le haut. Lorsque je rebranche le câble, l'Ethernet redevient au premier rang.

Merci pour le partage de connaissances


----------



## pouppinou (18 Février 2021)

Master98 a dit:


> Pour l'instant, je désactive le wifi à chaque fois que je suis branché via le câble Ethernet pour éviter de nuire à la rapidité du signal. Mais je fais peut-être ça pour rien.


Tu as raison, le Wi-Fi est toujours plus instable que l'Ethernet. Le Wi-Fi peut te "ralentir" si la connexion est perturbée et que celle-ci travaille à rechercher de nouveau une connexion Wi-Fi (plus au niveau de l'activité du CPU que de la bande passante même). Idem avec les Mobiles quand ils sont en Wi-Fi et 4G, mieux vaut enlever le cellulaire car parfois il recherche la connexion 4G et vient perturber la qualité de connexion en recherchant de nouveau la connexion 4G.
Mais il est vrai que cela est beaucoup plus significatif sur un mobile que sur un ordinateur câblé.


----------



## iDanGener (18 Février 2021)

Master98 a dit:


> Pour l'instant, je désactive le wifi à chaque fois que je suis branché via le câble Ethernet pour éviter de nuire à la rapidité du signal. Mais je fais peut-être ça pour rien.


Bonjour,
C'est aussi moins ergonomique si tu utilises beaucoup Airdrop pour échanger des fichiers avec d'autres appareils à proximité, car à chaque fois tu devras réactiver le WiFi.


----------



## maxou56 (18 Février 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> C'est aussi moins ergonomique si tu utilises beaucoup Airdrop pour échanger des fichiers avec d'autres appareils à proximité, car à chaque fois tu devras réactiver le WiFi.


Oui, on peut aussi ce déconnecter du réseau wifi, sans couper le wifi.


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Pour moi, tu es connecté aux deux en même temps, avec une priorité sur l'ethernet.
> En cliquant sur le rond avec les "..." dedans, tu peux définir une priorité pour les services réseaux.


Oui, et c’est vérifiable.

-Dans une fenêtre du Terminal, on passe la commande:
netstat -i
On verra alors les statistiques par interfaces (paquets reçus et transmis)

-Si  ethernet est en première position, on observera un flux nettement plus important que sur l’interface wifi.
Avec un analyseur de réseau du genre wireshark, on constatera, que, dans ce cas, sur l’interface wifi, ce sont uniquement des flux de broadcast (du genre ARP), de multicast (du genre  MDNS), de découverte du réseau (SSDP) et des échanges avec le routeur (DNS, DHCP) qui font, que si l’interface principale (ethernet) tombe, l’interface wifi prenne instantanément la relève.


----------



## Master98 (18 Février 2021)

Merci, donc selon vous, il n'y a pas d'impact négatif sur la qualité du signal Ethernet si je conserve également le wifi activé?  Merci


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2021)

Master98 a dit:


> Merci, donc selon vous, il n'y a pas d'impact négatif sur la qualité du signal Ethernet si je conserve également le wifi activé? Merci


Non.


----------



## Master98 (18 Février 2021)

Merci pour votre expertise!


----------

